# Outcrossing



## RB BLACKSHEAR (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to reach out to the breeders here. For those of you that have established a bloodline, when do you typically outcross? Do you typically perform an out cross after a really tight linebreeding then bring your blood back into it? Or is it something that is done once faults or undesirables start to show?

I'm pretty new to breeding, but i am going to start reading books and hopefully locate a good mentor so that in two or three years I may have a good idea of what to do when my female is ready.

Thanks,
RB


----------



## Kirsten Fitzgerald (May 23, 2014)

JMO, I prefer not to line breed unless the qualities I'm looking for can't be found else where.

That increases the modes of inheritance for those you DO want.

I also think once problems start occurring due to close breeding its a lot harder to eliminate them, and simply not desiarble to invite them in the 1st place.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Without having control of most every pup you breed there isn't to many ways you can control what happens with close breeding.

It could very well require a lot of culling also.


----------

